# Seerosen: Verwelktes / -blühtes abschneiden... ja oder nein?



## MeneMeiner (23. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

bin gerade auf folgendes [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/5/]Posting[/URL] gestoßen.
Zitat: "Habe jtzt schon von mehreren Seerosenbesitzern mit langjähriger Erfahrung gehört, dass man auf keinen Fall verblühte Blüten und braune Blätter abschneiden sollte, weil Seerosen leicht faulen."

Nun bin ich etwas verwirrt, ich habe meinen Teich erst 3 Jahre... Ich schneide die gelb gewordenen Blätter bzw. abtauchenden Blüten ab. Mache ich es nun richtig oder verkehrt oder kommt es auf die Sichtweise an? Also die faulenden Blätter haben sonst immer einen öligen Film auf dem Wasser hinterlassen... Irgendwie sah das nicht nur nicht gut aus, sondern es heißt doch auch, dass man möglichst viel Biomasse aus dem Teich rausholen soll, bevor sie wieder zu Nährstoff wird, oder?

Danke schon mal
Thomas


----------



## karsten. (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Seerosen: Verwelktes / -blühtes abschneiden... ja oder nein?*

hallo

ich schneide bei meiner Teichrose konseqent seit 15 Jahren alles Verblühte 
ab . 
(Davon gibt es Spuren im WWW  )

das Rizom ist bestimmt schon 10 mal geteilt worden 

viele Teichbesitzer mussten meinen "Abfall" verwerten......

Natürlich gibt es ein paar Regeln die aber jeder Gärtner kennen sollte.


wenn Pflanzenteile absterben werden die Saftbahnen bei gesunden Pflanzen verschlossen . Deshalb sollte immer kurz nach einem Nodien geschnitten werden da dort der "Schott" sitzt . Bei __ Teichrosen ist das direkt am Rizom.

wenn verblühte Teichrosenblüten untertauchen oder Blätter sich gelb färben
besteht gar keine Gefahr . Dann ist der "schott" schon zu .  
Ein scharfer Schnitt minimiert das Fäulnissrisiko.

massenhaftes Rausreißen von grünen Blättern könnte vielleicht bei schwachen Pflanzen zu Schäden führen.....

aber dann hat man eh schon was falsch gemacht ....


mfG


----------



## MeneMeiner (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Seerosen: Verwelktes / -blühtes abschneiden... ja oder nein?*

Hallo Karsten,



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> viele Teichbesitzer mussten meinen "Abfall" verwerten......



Ich bin auch so ein Abfallverwerter  ...
4 meiner 6 See- / __ Teichrosen stammen von einem Bekannten, der zuviel davon hatte (nach 10 Jahren kein Wunder  ).

Danke für deine Antwort, also weiter wie bisher mit den Pflanzen...

Gruß
Thomas


----------

